# Fireproof Safes



## pd2006 (16 May 2006)

Where is a good place to get a fireproof safe. and how much would they costs


----------



## kiwijbob (17 May 2006)

got a small one in B&Q for around €30, be aware fireproof safes 
are not necessarily fireproof, it's all in the small print......they 
are usually just fire rated like a door maybe 20mins or half an 
hour, as I said it should all be in the small print.


----------



## Z100 (13 Feb 2007)

Does any one know of online (preferably Irish) sites that sell fireproof safes/security boxes (small ones, ie for passports, houses deeds, etc)? 

I've found a few (eg huntoffice.opnet-irl.com, vikingdirect) but they either don't have what I need or are scarily expensive. Any ideas? Thanks.


----------



## Vanilla (13 Feb 2007)

Think there was one recently in Aldi or Lidl? I had to buy a large one for my office two years ago and you are right, they are extremely expensive. Only thing I would say is that you can take the brochure prices with a pinch of salt- you will get a good discount if you ring up. If you have plently of space keep an eye out for any remodelling of local banks/ credit unions or old offices. They often throw out old safes. Finally if you need a large safe for an office and you have the space, I think making a fireproof room is the way forward, and cheaper than anything like the equivalent size of a safe.


----------



## BetterBiz (13 Feb 2007)

There seems to be a good selection here http://www.safelincs.ie/section.php?xSec=34 they are a UK based company but say that shipping to Ireland is free.

Matt

www.BetterBusinessResults.com


----------



## Z100 (13 Feb 2007)

BetterBiz said:


> There seems to be a good selection here http://www.safelincs.ie/section.php?xSec=34 they are a UK based company but say that shipping to Ireland is free. Matt


 
Many thanks for that Matt, looks like they have exactly what I need.



Vanilla said:


> I think making a fireproof room is the way forward, and cheaper than anything like the equivalent size of a safe.


 
Thanks for that Vanilla. The fireproof room certainly seems like a more reassuring option. I use a cabinet at the moment to file important stuff but I really don't know how it would stand up to a fire. 

I'm also concerned that if we ever had a burglary the cabinet would be the obvious thing to break in to, so that's why I was thinking about getting the fireproof boxes to spread valuables around the house. But, of course, if they're found that's the last I'll see of them. 

Finally, just spotted a box on the Vikingdirect website but it's only fire _resistant_, ie "tested to withstand heat of up to 840ºc for 30 minutes". Does that mean it melts after 30 minutes?


----------



## auto320 (14 Feb 2007)

I got a small Zugil one a few years back from Fogartys in Dame Street, can't remember the price (it was expensive enough but I can't find the cheque book stubs) and it meets all the insurance spec etc. [broken link removed]


----------



## Capaill (14 Feb 2007)

Make sure the safe is also heat resistant.  Paper can combust, plastic melt etc. if the air around it gets too hot, so you could open your fire proof safe after a fire to discover the safe survived but the contents are a pile of ashes/goo in the middle of it.

C


----------



## lexus (14 Feb 2007)

Hi all

I just wanted to point out that this can be tricky insurance-wise.  Insurance policies will usually insist on a certain grade of fire safe, make sure the one you get is in compliance with your insurance policy specifications (if applicable), or its contents may not be fully covered in the event of destruction by fire.


----------

